# Tetra swimming funny...thoughts or suggestions?



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

So when I turned on my light today I noticed one of my Glow light tetra's looks drunk lol, I'm guessing it's dropsy,which I hope it's not, but any thoughts or suggestions would be appreciated. He's been like this all morning I'm thinking he's severely dizzy by now lol I feel bad for the lil guy. Anyway thanks in advance for any help


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like a swim bladder problem to me.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

kinda what I was thinking too, hope he pulls thru, the other guys seem a little concerned


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

I see that this is a week ago but I agree that it looks like the swim bladder. 

But for the future, if you are concerned about dropsy, test your water quality and do a water change if necessary. If you begin to suspect it is dropsy rather than a swim bladder issue, raising the temp a few degrees can help ward off it off. Quarantine the infected fish as well. Dropsy is a bacterial infection so a broad spectrum antibiotic such as erythromycin can be used. Good thing is that dropsy does not spread rapidly, in fact it spreads very slowly so you might get away with only one casualty and only if the retention in the abdomen effects its organs.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

He's gotten better now, but thanks for the info, I'm sure it will come in handy in the future


----------

